# How much is she worth???



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

How much did you pay for her?


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

It's hard to say. To me she looks green, if that's the case, you're going off of prospective talent. Provided both parents have a decent show record, she's of decent mind, sound and breed-able... 6k ish. Also you're location will change the price. Where I'm located, she might be 3k but drive 2 hrs north or south and she could easily bring 10k.


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

well im in california by Sacremento and the Bay area and I bought her while she was in the A hunter/jumper ring os its pretty pricey...


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok well your prices are def going to be way higher. Here you can buy an A circuit horse for 5K and be competitive, though good luck finding a lot of shows.

How did she pin?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She doesn't travel like a 'well schooled' horse at all...depending on the amount you paid for her, you may have been able to find a more trained mount for the same amount. 

She travels pretty hollow, and her head is sky high, and she evades the bit, and leans on you quite a bit.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> She doesn't travel like a 'well schooled' horse at all...depending on the amount you paid for her, you may have been able to find a more trained mount for the same amount.
> 
> She travels pretty hollow, and her head is sky high, and she evades the bit, and leans on you quite a bit.


I agree with Mom. I'd say between $2K and $3K and absolutely not over $3K. I agree with the other poster than mentioned the 'potential' rather than where the horse is right now - which looks to need quite a bit of work.


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

D : at the age of 4 she was worth 3k only if u added 4 zeroes after that.....


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I don't see it, but I'm sure people out there would pay it.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Bandera said:


> D : at the age of 4 she was worth 3k only if u added 4 zeroes after that.....


:shock: Ummm...$30,000,000??


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

That's my thought.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

She's cute. She's got nice movement, but not for a hunter; she's too bouncy and is too much of a leggy mover; I do agree that she'd make a cute dressage horse. She's quite green; doesn't know her leads, and travels hollow. The last video was shot too far away to judge her jumping potential at all. Right now, I would price her at $8-10k; she doesn't have the training (auto leads, point-and-shoot quality) right now to really bump her up in my mind.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

That much with the way she is currently?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

She is 6, of course she is green. It also looks to me like she is being severely confused by the equally inexperienced rider. I would imagine that with someone that didn't have a death grip, and was able to balance in the saddle, she would be much more relaxed. I see a talented horse with potential under an experienced rider. She looks to be a difficult ride.

Despite that, for her age ability and what limited history has been given, with the videos shown I would say $15,000. I would love to see the original sale videos of her jumping the 3'6 most likely under an experienced rider - or even the dressage rider on her - if she is doing the work quietly I don't think $25,000 would be a stretch.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

In a high-priced, inflated area, yeah. I'm in a high-priced hunter area that is hurting a little from the recession, and I find I have to remind myself that prices aren't what they were 3 or 4 years ago. The mare has potential, but not as an hunter, imo. I can't say much on her jumping as the video was too far away, but if the mare is in the OP's avatar, she does hang her knees a little. I could see her being sold for $5-10k depending on the area. She might have been sold for a strong $8-10k 3 or 4 years ago, though.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I say that with the way she is traveling now from the videos I wouldn't pay more than 3-5k for her and I live in the California inflated prices for horses.


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

Bandera said:


> D : at the age of 4 she was worth 3k only if u added 4 zeroes after that.....


haha i would never pay that much for a horse that throws its head like that. thats way to much.. she looks arabian... dished nose, tail straight up????


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

opps.. i mean ad 1 more zero... Cause when she was 4 she was worth $30,000 so....


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

i have a hard time believing that. mayb she may be good by bloodlines, but different in her riding


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

Annabele: ehhh... thanks for the total smack down. And yeah she is probably one of the hardest horses to ride, a Grand Prix dressage rider has problems with her lol. And about the whole being confused by me, she was not what so ever! And i am certainly not and inexpierenced rider trust me. Yes i admit that i have to work on my balence but i would really like to see the next rider get on her and do the same thing. 


Oh and history wise she was competing IJF at 4, she was bred by Butch Thomas and riden by Guy Thomas. I bought her about 4 months ago so that all i really know.

KayDee: She is pretty much the farthest thing from arab breeding lol


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

Ehhh.... does any one here acctaully ride jumpers or eventing???????????


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

You don't like the replies you're getting?


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

Haha not really i mean, 3,000 for THIS HORSE?!?!?! Im sorry but ehhh... I mean Im not trying to be mean at all or snotty but I KNOW she i worth more than that, i bought her at a steal at 10,000. She was origionaly priced at 15,000 because the place we bought her from didnt think she had what it takes for Grand Prix mentally. The person we bought her through thought the place was crazy to sell her to us for only 10,000. Maybe she video tapes weird lol. Everyone i have taken her to (grand prix dressage rider, grand prix jumper, fabulous trainer) thinks she shows major potential. Idk maybe i shoud not have taken this thing to the web lol. I dont want to be mean by any stretch of the imagination i am just in shock right now lol. I guess u have to see her in person....


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

People are just basing off what they see in the videos. You may be right that she shows much better in person.


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

okay... yeah the videos are not really that great.... idk... sorry if just kind of had a cyber im mad at the world moment lol


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Hey I just critiqued by what I saw...the videos were not the best in showing her talent off...sorry. Does she have potential? Probably, but you asked what we thought of her, and how much WE thought she was worth...if you can't take an honest critique please put her in the picture and videos sections, so that people can just comment on her, not be asked to critique.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm a little-bit-of-everthing rider, though my current passion lurks in the WB world. A horse is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it. You can price a horse at whatever you want, but the proof is in the pudding. Nobody bought her for $15k, so her price was dropped- period. She has potential- not GP potential imo, but you didn't underpay for her. In fact, wasn't your original post asking if you had _overpaid_ for her? I've seen decently bred, green WB mares sell for $2-5k. It's not uncommon in this economy. She _could_ be worth $20k with solid training and a good show record, which will come if she's brought along well. She's cute. She's got potential as a jumper, dressage horse, or eventer, depeding on her scope and mentality. She's not there right now. Sorry.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I agree with Charis. You asked if you overpaid. In my neck of the woods, yes, you did tremendously. A well broke, fully trained hunter jumper/dressage/eventing horse sells for at the high end of $5000. To pay $10,000 for a horse that isn't fully trained in any discipline is overpaying because you then have to add in training costs, etc. 

If these GP level riders are astonished that she was sold for only $10,000 why didn't they buy her?

I'm sorry that you're "cyber mad" because you're offended that we don't all feel your horse is worth what you think she should be. As someone else stated, she may have the potential but with an inexperienced rider, her talents may be hindered or masked by her adjusting to your riding. It's obvious from your posts you are a bit young but that's what we're here for. To help you and your horse become better together IF you are open to constructive criticism which to this point you are not. Please don't ask for a critique, etc if you cannot accept that every response may not be to your liking.

I wish you the best of luck with her.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree with Charis. A horse is worth what someone is willing to pay for it. I know of folks who have paid around $10k for trail horses and horses that are unbroke. But if they have the money and that horse is what they want, more power to them. 

The most we have ever paid for a horse is 2k, and to me he is the trail horse supreme.  But I have also gotten some really nice horses dirt cheap. But I don't ride any special discipline, just trails. I think when you ride a specific discipline, you often have to pay more for a horse competitive in that discipline. When you just want "a horse" you have a lot more to choose from. So did she overpay? That depends on if she thinks the horse was worth it. What else could she have gotten in the same price range? I have no idea what was available in her area at the time she bought the horse. Maybe she could have gotten something better for the same price or less, maybe not.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I agree with you trailhorserider. My posts were more directed at her wording in her original post asking if she overpaid and then her subsequent attitude when not everyone agreed. 

I also wanted to add to my post but am beyond my editing time frame. For me personally, the only reason I could justify spending $10k+ on a horse was if it was fully trained OR had stellar bloodlines.

But then again, this is coming from someone who found their absolute most well trained and behaved horse at an auction for less than $500.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

FWIW I've personally seen a $10k WB sell for $3k two years after the initial purchase.


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

there are not horses in my area that were even worth looking at for under 7k... So yeah I just bought her for her potential because she does need a lot of work, but she was sold as a young horse with tons of potential. Well the people that were selling her were not in the market for a horse right now and they were a showing/selling/lessons barn. IDK im totally fine with the critique but i just want to find all these nice cheap horses some where lol cause they are definitely not here


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

* No horses


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I ride hunter and jumper and can judge what a horse is worth at the time pretty well; I've been training and re-selling horses for a couple years now. 

Here in Alberta (where horses are crazy overpriced right now) she would probably go for around 8k - 10k. I can see her selling for more around 9k just because she is in no way a hunter and hunters go for more than lower level jumpers. She does look like she has potential, but I can't honestly seeing her jumping bigger than 1.15m, and even that's a bit of a stretch. 

She's a cute horse that can jump pretty nice, but her movement is pretty average and in the video I presonally can't see how she can track up like you described. Just about all horses can track up fairly well at a walk, when they start to crazy track up at the trot is when you have a nice dressage horse. She travels very hollow with her hind end not engaged at all, probably due to her young age but also due to the death grip the rider has on her face. She has no chance to balance herself and that's probably why she looks difficult to ride. Also, I cannot see how she was going for 30k when she doesn't even have her leads. Especially if Guy Thomas did ride her, she deffinitely would've had her leads by now...

As with Anebel, I too would like to see her original sale videos and see if it is just the rider that makes her look under-valued. But to me, she looks like the run-of-the-mill jumper horse that looks difficult to ride u/s and o/f. She is very pretty and may have good breeding, but she's just not worth what you are expecting us to tell you. To you, she may be worth so much more and be exactly what you want, but she isn't going to be any 1.30m jumper or pro hunter. She's got potential, don't get me wrong, but not to the extent that you want her to be (ie. close to grand prix). 

I do wish you two luck though! She is super cute and you two seem to match quite nicely. You guys can learn from each other. :]
Oh, quick question? How long ago did her dad compete at Spruce Meadows? I go there quite regularly and can't find any of his show records from there?


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

well, a good friend of mine who is at UC Davis vet school just bought herself a lovely little prospect down there for far less than you paid. She is also 6 and green but has terrific conformation, a great mind, and she is having a blast with her. I think the bottom line is that it is really hard to judge a horse on the internet and markets vary all over. If you like her and you think she'll take her where you want to go then NO you didn't over pay. That is the bottom line right? =)

FWIW I got my hunter/jumper who is an older man but absolutely bomb proof and solid with auto changes, etc. for $125. Yes one hundred twenty five bucks. So, just goes to show... very hard to judge these things.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Many of the people saying that she's worth no more than three or five grand should take a look at some of the high-end warmblood breeding stables in the U.S. and Canada and what they have for sale. Three year-olds prospects with walk-trot-canter-{basic jump} will regularily go for twenty or thirty grand, and I know a few people in my area who have bought prospects from, for example, Beda Wachter for that much. Imported prospects may even go for more.
Welcome to the Warmblood Market, still proud of not being as expensive as the Racehorse Market.

I agree with Anebel and Blush. A warmblood will only look like its worth if you can ride it (whether that means pushing the lazy ones or providing an outlet for the hot ones). I see a very tense rider that, in all honestly, seems scared to push for that true forward movement (and yes, it _is_ scary!) and is hanging on for the ride. You'd probably see this horse's true colours either when free lunged or under a good trainer who rides her forward and softly.
My price? Probably ten grand, because I can see that there is so much more than what is displayed in these videos. Maybe even more, if I could see what the real deal is with this mare.


----------



## lid7239 (Jul 28, 2010)

I do not necessarily think you overpaid. I just saw a 2 year old warmblood filly (not started at all) going for 4K. I could definitely see a horse like that in my area going for 10k (although I personally would never pay that much).

I also think that warmbloods are pretty overpriced in general. I guess I just don't really get what all the hype is about.


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

Sigh... Well she has gotten better since then, that was not one of her best days.

Blush: Nor worries lol i know she is not even close to Grand Prix material, I am going to use her as an event horse and i know from seeing better riders on her she has major potential so i don't think doing just jumpers is her calling. Her dad was there quite a long time ago, I am not sure when but i don't think it was recently and i am not sure he even showed under the name bandit, but he did so spruce meadows for sure. 

I guess the consensus is that she needs more work, and of course i knew that. Now my concern is with my riding cause every one says i have a death grip and that i am just along for the ride..... : /


----------



## lilly2285 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Hello everybody*

:hide: Hi dear all,

This is Lilly Michelle and I am very glad to visited this forum again.I like horse riding a lot.Your horse very cute and nice.But you can't give any information about horse cost. For how much you bought this horse.Thank you.

_________________________________________________________________

Want to get-on Google's first page and loads of traffic to your website? Hire a SEO Specialist from Ocean Groups  seo pecialist


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I would say about around $20,000 - $30,000. Those types of horses are so expensive because they are specially bred to be in big competitions like the Olympics. ANd people competing in those competitions have a lot of money so they can afford that. To me it's a bunch of crap.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

personally i wouldnt pay that with the times that are in it your market is much bigger allowing you to pay for talent thats visible now not what is still unproven


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I think you overpaid. While she may be better with a different rider, from what I see in the video is not a horse that is worth 10grand. In this market $5000.

In the videos she is not an impressive horse. She travels very hollow with her neck in the air like a giraffe. She is obviously very green, and you have said that her price kept dropping. If she was worth $30,000, then why didn't she sell for that much? Because she isn't worth it. Why didn't she sell for $15,000? Because she isn't worth that much. Personally in this market I do not think she is worth what you paid, but maybe the problem is just she goes much better with a different rider. An excellent rider can make the worst horse look pretty darn good. Just as a beginner rider can make the best horse look horrible. I am not saying that you are a bad rider, I am just saying that she may look her worth with a more experienced rider.


----------



## MissPhoebe (Jul 13, 2010)

So the original question was did you over pay for her, and, although I'm in PA, I would say no. Although I don't agree with it, for some reason there are people in the equine market currently who are paying top dollar for unproven warmbloods. At 10,000, if you are in the warmblood market with good breeding, a greeny will run about what you paid. I have seen quite a few warmbloods come through our barn lately who have fetched in the 20,000 range with just a little bit more mileage than your horse. The closest one to your horse that I remember was Abe. You will notice that he fetched more because his movement is a little better, he is going pretty steady on a nice loose rein, and he is consistently jumping higher. I posted his sale video so you, and others who felt it was overpriced, could see. Like I said earlier, I don't think most of these horses are worth that much, including your horse, but the warmblood market is still rather inflated and I would say that you probably hit the nail on the head with what you paid. 

I would try to trust your horse a little bit more, and let go and see what happens. My mare gets extremely quick and heavy if you hang on her face, but if you back off she will go all day long at a nice comfortable pace. If video doesn't load just use youtube address. Sorry


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

blush said:


> I ride hunter and jumper and can judge what a horse is worth at the time pretty well; I've been training and re-selling horses for a couple years now.
> 
> Here in Alberta (where horses are crazy overpriced right now) she would probably go for around 8k - 10k. I can see her selling for more around 9k just because she is in no way a hunter and hunters go for more than lower level jumpers. She does look like she has potential, but I can't honestly seeing her jumping bigger than 1.15m, and even that's a bit of a stretch.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i too would love to see her sale video....if you watch the vid 2 up from my posting you'll will see how smoothe the ridder is in his transision from walk to trot to canter...not like hitting a brick wall or trotting and cantering off the wrong lead.....:lol: Hey tea...i bought a 6 month old filly in march for $7.50 and got my daughter's show horse for free she got RGC every class she did this year


----------



## MissPhoebe (Jul 13, 2010)

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> i too would love to see her sale video....if you watch the vid 2 up from my posting you'll will see how smoothe the ridder is in his transision from walk to trot to canter...not like hitting a brick wall or trotting and cantering off the wrong lead.....:lol:



LOL! That's my trainer in the video and he is SO strict about transitions in lessons and at shows so I will have to tell him that was the comment on the video I used. 

I also agree with not looking always at bloodlines, breeds, price, etc. Most of the horses that I have ridden that I loved the most were rather cheap. Sometimes I think it's crazy the cost of some horses. There is a girl in my barn that paid in the middle 5 digits for her horse, and, although he is very pretty and places very well at the shows, he would have to poop gold for me at that price :lol:!!!


----------



## kingkillkannon (Mar 13, 2009)

In the 1st video you do have a death grip and your all over the tack. You need to put your sturrups down a few holes so you can streghthen your base and not flap around so much. In the second video you look much more relaxed and so does the mare! Quite a nice ride. She looks nicer when she is moving forward and long and low. Not collected and short. 3rd video is a write off, I cant see a thing.
Horses are finiky. A good friend of mine bought a clydexTB at a sale and has owned her for over 10 years. Her and the horse are FLAWLESS together, but when I get on the horse, we look like a run away mule with a dead dog flapping on her back. Me and my friend have ridden for 15+ years and shown together for years and are very similar in our equitation. 
A professional rider that has been dealing with resale can take a green horse and make it look like it is worth 10000 more then it is. I've seen it done over and over again. I have also seen green riders make schoolmasters look like a 4 year old who just had his first experence with a saddle and bridle. 
It is all realative. 
You paid for the horse, its done. Who cares what other people think. You dont think you overpaid, so there. Done. 
Now just enjoy your mount.


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

in my honest, personal opinion, i would have paid no more than $1500 MAX for her. but thats coming from someone who has a $750 non-raced TB, that i got when he was 18 months old, is now also 6, and doesn't go around like a giraffe (plus ive trained him myself and that means little to no training fees). =/ also, i tend not to care much, if at all about bloodlines, if the horse is going to be decent, and do its job well, bloodlines really dont seem to matter much IMO.
the reason I wouldnt have paid that much for her is because she seems to be very green, from the videos alone of course, and it looks as though the rider is a little overfaced with this horse. you can probably make her a $10,000 horse, but not after you've put some more experience under your belt and then hers.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

cosmomomo said:


> in my honest, personal opinion, i would have paid no more than $1500 MAX for her. but thats coming from someone who has a $750 non-raced TB, that i got when he was 18 months old, is now also 6, and doesn't go around like a giraffe (plus ive trained him myself and that means little to no training fees). =/ also, i tend not to care much, if at all about bloodlines, if the horse is going to be decent, and do its job well, bloodlines really dont seem to matter much IMO.


That is pretty much where I've come from too. I've taken several ottb/ auction horses and turned them into decent hunters and jumpers. It's hard to justify 10K for a green horse when you've just been at the auction and rode a 10yr old Appendix that jumps 3', auto swaps and comes into a soft frame that went for 450... no zeros after that. But every market is different. 

And on that note... to each his own. If she is what you were looking for, then she's right for you.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

A horse like this would sell for around 15,000.00 where I live.
We have so many hunter/jumpers etc around the only time a horse like this one, or just one that can jump decently gets under 6000.00 is once its in its twenties.
However I agree that you can get really good horses cheaper. My friend found a horse for really cheap (few hundred) named Flyer and he could trot and jump 4ft.


----------

